# Desperately need my memory card to mount to my Mac



## gumbo76 (Mar 19, 2008)

I went on vacation and tried to download images from my memory card onto my PC which has an integrated memory card reader. Unfortunately my PC froze for a few and when it finally came to (Believe it or not) I tried to cancel the automatic file transfer. When I did this I waited for the all clear to remove my memory card, but when I put it back into my PC it would not recognize it. It just kept giving me three consecutive pings. I tried to put the card back into the camera (Sony DSC Series), but when I turned the camera on, it gave me an error (Failure to read memory card).

In doing research I was told that if I bought a card reader and hooked it up to my iMac, I would possibly be able to read the raw data and retrieve the images from it that way.

Well, The memory card reader works ( I tried it with a different Sony memory card), but does not even recognize that my card is even in it. Even disk utility does not see it.

Anyway, as a man trying to salvage some dignity from his female companion, I told her not to worry, I would do my best to get the images off the card. I don't however want to spend an outrageous amount of money to do it. I have pretty good luck with Google and other searches, but I am starting to believe that I am the only person in the universe who can't seem to get my Mac to see the card.

Can you please help me figure this darned thing out? Is it possible to get the images off of the card? Is it possible to do it without spend an arm and a leg? Photo Rescue does not work and neither does Stellar Phoenix. If I could get my Mac to see the card that might be a different story.

HELP!!!! thanks.


----------



## SGilbert (Mar 19, 2008)

CardRaider has 4 1/2 stars.  Never used it, but "appears" it will do the job.  Price seems quite fair.  You might want to try the deme 1st, though.

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/23522/cardraider


----------



## mvcube (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't think that any software will help! 

If the card isn't recognized at all, the internal controller logic might be toast. Only a professional service may be able to help you out.

---
Marcus


----------

